# Weird Computer



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I have IE 11 and Windows 8.1
I can not get a toolbar to appear, even though AOL Toolbar is downloaded.
I can not get my AOL email to open most of the time.
I cannot change email font size.
I have no way to cut and paste.
I lose websites that I get open, but mostly no websites open on my Dell PC.
I have a very jumpy computer, just accidently touch the mouse or whatever and it jumps to something other than what I am working on.


There is lots more, but that is enough for now.


Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it's a wireless mouse make sure the battery is good. Or, better, try a USB one,.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Also please update or post your specs as presumably it is not this
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 758 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller, 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 72692 MB, Free - 49966 MB; D: Total - 3609 MB, Free - 1710 MB; 
Motherboard: , ,

that will help us to assist you

Also AOL on 8 is known for 
*Cons*


Installation can be tricky
*Program crashes and freezes often*
Requires many personal details upon start-up
Use IE and see if you still have the problem and see this
http://help.aol.com/help/microsites/microsite.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=219933


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

My mouse is wireless and has always worked excellent. I change the batteries frequently.


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I have AOL mail and use IE. I guess that the two together cause many people problems. However, I have always gotten along okay. I was using Firefox and will probably download it again this afternoon. Although, I was looking into PaleMoon. I am not certain what you mean by specs. Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

your spec of your present computer, as it is presumably not the one listed in post 3

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

and from a cmd prompt with admin rights
run the cmd
sfc /scannow


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

HUH??


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I do not get where you got the post you say is not my computer. I did follow the link you sent, but I cannot copy and paste, nor can I just type it myself, since changing the pointer clears out the window with the information I want to copy and type.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

From - click the computer symbol by the side of your name on your post


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 3 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 758 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller, 64 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 72692 MB, Free - 49966 MB; D: Total - 3609 MB, Free - 1710 MB; 
Motherboard: , , ,


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope that is what you want. But, couldn't you do that from your end? Guess not.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

We are with respect going round in circles here
I am asking YOU for the spec of your CURRENT computer - the one with the problem


if you can open the utility but cannot copy it to paste it here
please write it down and then type it here and also include please the make and full model


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought that is what I sent you. I clicked next to my name on the post and copied the info to you. So I guess I just do not understand what you want. Sorry.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

can you click the link in post 6 and run that program
does it then display the info regarding your current computer
if so post me those details together with the make and full model please


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your problem is with the Windows XP PC that is currently in the Computer Specs part of your profile and shown in post # 10 please confirm so that I can move this thread to the proper forum.

If, however, the problem PC is running Windows 8.1 (as you say in post # 1) Macboatmaster would like to see the specs for this PC. And you may want to update your profile to add this computer.


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I am totally confused!


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G2020 @ 2.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3967 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 2047 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 465831 MB, Free - 426099 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0XFWHV
Antivirus: AVG AntiVirus 2014, Updated and Enabled


I do not understand why you think I have two computers. I only have one.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> I do not understand why you think I have two computers. I only have one.


On the computer icon by the side of your name on YOUR posts if you click it you will see the spec of your computer as listed on this site
I was simply asking for you to give me the spec of the computer with the problem. Which you have now done.

I am sorry you have been confused - but in all honesty I struggle to see why.

What you have missed please is the full model of the Dell



> together with the make and full model please


and from post 6 what was the result of this please


> and from a cmd prompt with admin rights
> run the cmd
> sfc /scannow


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Why do I get this?

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Sally>sfc/scannow
You must be an administrator running a console session in order to
use the sfc utility.
C:\Users\Sally>

Dell Inspiron 660S


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Because the cmd prompt you have opened must be one with admin rights



> from a cmd prompt with admin rights


right click the logo at the bottom left of the screen. There you will find the command Prompt the command prompt to run as Admin.


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>

I do not know which screen you wish me to use at the bottom left to right click on what logo?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I do not know which screen you wish me to use at the bottom left


The desktop.



> to right click on what logo?


The Windows 8.1 Start Button, which looks like the Windows logo.


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Okay, that is what I sent you in post 20. What else did you want me to do?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is very hard work
I want you to run please the system file check that you could not run, because as you said in post 18 it reported that you required administrator rights


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>sfc/scan now
Microsoft (R) Windows (R) Resource Checker Version 6.0
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Scans the integrity of all protected system files and replaces incorrect version
s with
correct Microsoft versions.
SFC [/SCANNOW] [/VERIFYONLY] [/SCANFILE=<file>] [/VERIFYFILE=<file>]
[/OFFWINDIR=<offline windows directory> /OFFBOOTDIR=<offline boot directory>
]
/SCANNOW Scans integrity of all protected system files and repairs files
with
problems when possible.
/VERIFYONLY Scans integrity of all protected system files. No repair operati
on is
performed.
/SCANFILE Scans integrity of the referenced file, repairs file if problems
are
identified. Specify full path <file>
/VERIFYFILE Verifies the integrity of the file with full path <file>. No re
pair
operation is performed.
/OFFBOOTDIR For offline repair specify the location of the offline boot dire
ctory
/OFFWINDIR For offline repair specify the location of the offline windows d
irectory
e.g.
sfc /SCANNOW
sfc /VERIFYFILE=c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
sfc /SCANFILE=d:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll /OFFBOOTDIR=d:\ /OFFWINDI
R=d:\windows
sfc /VERIFYONLY
C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Why is it that you call this hard work?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YOU are NOT typing the cmd I am asking you to

It is
*sfc /scannow*

you have typed

*sfc/scan now*


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Sally>sfc /scannow
I still get the same thing I sent you in post #18.

You say you fail to see why I do not understand. Perhaps if I knew as much as you then I would not
be consulting you to begin with, that is why I do not understand.

Sorry to take so long to respond, I was away for a couple of days.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I still get the same thing I sent you in post #18.


And you can be confident that you will continue to get that every time you try to run SFC in a Command prompt that does not have admin rights.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

wwdovew said:


> I have AOL mail and use IE. I guess that the two together cause many people problems. However, I have always gotten along okay. I was using Firefox and will probably download it again this afternoon. Although, I was looking into PaleMoon. I am not certain what you mean by specs. Thanks


I am (was) a long time user of Firefox. Mozilla talked about an upcoming version for Windows 8/8.1 that never came out. Since the 8.1 upgrade Firefox was a nightmare with constant crashing (almost as bad as IE 11). Palemoon was no different (it is also a Mozilla product). I ended up with Chrome and have been quite happy with it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Since the 8.1 upgrade Firefox was a nightmare with constant crashing


Not for me. Maybe an Add-on causing?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No problem - we will try and help you as much as we can

The first problem with the sfc /scannow cmd was that you were not using the administrator cmd prompt

the second problem was that you had typed the wrong cmd as I outlined in post 26

and indeed it now appears, as my good colleague *TerryNet* has pointed out that you must be again trying to run it in a non admin cmd prompt

The cmd is

*sfc /scannow*

there is a space between the sfc and the /

TO OPEN the cmd prompt with admin rights you click as shown on my screenshot

Firstly right click on the white rectangle of the Windows symbol indicated by the vertical red arrow
Then left click on the cmd prompt run as admin indicated by the left facing horizontal arrow

When the cmd window opens it will be headed
Administrator Command Prompt

I am offline from tonight whenever I sign off until Friday late on
Good luck with it


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Firstly, I did put a space after sfc /.
Secondly, I had no idea how to do the admin cmd until you just told me.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>sfc /scannow
Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>
*
*

*
*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re this


> Secondly, I had no idea how to do the admin cmd until you just told me.


With respect we did tell you how to open the cmd prompt with admin rights back on post 19



> right click the logo at the bottom left of the screen. There you will find the command Prompt the command prompt to run as Admin.


when you replied


> I do not know which screen you wish me to use at the bottom left to right click on what logo?


and my colleague TerryNet said


> The desktop. (in answer to which screen)
> 
> and
> in answer to the question - to right click on what logo?
> The Windows 8.1 Start Button, which looks like the Windows logo.


HOWEVER in order to make some progress go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights and copy and paste this cmd
I advise that you do copy and paste it as the spacing is critical

_*DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*_

Note it will take sometime do not use the computer for any other applications etc., whilst it is running 
Please report the result

If it says it has fixed the errors and health is restored
REBOOT

and go back again to a cmd prompt with admin rights and run the cmd
sfc /scannow
again

again and report what the result of that now is.

*PLEASE DO NOTE as previously posted that I am AWAY from home and offline until late on Friday*


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Can you clue me in as how to copy and paste? When I right click I lose the highlighted area.


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Also, I forgot......there is no option to copy with a right click after losing the highlighted area.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> When I right click I lose the highlighted area.


I have no idea why that is happening to you. You are right clicking in the highlighted area, right?



> Can you clue me in as how to copy and paste?


To copy: if right click is not working for some reason try the easier CTRL + c or else click on Edit (in the application's Toolbar) and then on Copy. For copy in a Command Prompt just press ENTER after making the selection.

To paste: CTRL + v or right click or else click on Edit (in the application's Toolbar) and then on Paste. For paste in a Command Prompt click on the little C:\.. icon in the upper left and then on Edit and then on Paste.


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I ran my Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and after that I was able to right click to use copy and paste. Otherwise, I have no toolbars to use. I cannot get any to install after downloading. That is one of my problems. Today I was having real issues with my AOL inbox loading and then with each getting my emails to open. I usually do have that problem, but not as bad as today. However, since running Malwarebytes, I seem to be better off with opening email.

Also, I ran the program I was told and since you said it would take some time, I had a real good nap.....LOL! Here is the result:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.3.9600.17031
Image Version: 6.3.9600.17031
[==========================100.0%==========================]
The restore operation completed successfully. The component store corruption was
repaired.
The operation completed successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is the other scan:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>sfc /scannow
Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.
Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Since I am no computer geek, what does all that scanning mean?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Otherwise, I have no toolbars


I misspoke; sorry. I meant to say Menu bar instead of Toolbar. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I do not understand your last post.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In post # 36 twice I typed "Toolbar." In both cases it should have been "Menu bar."


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought 'edit' is on a toolbar....as far as I am concerned it is.....LOL!


Anyway, is there a diagnosis for my computer problem and the scans I performed?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The system file check on the sfc /scannow revealed errors that could not be fixed
So we then ran the Deployment Image Servicing and Management Command using it online, where it obtains the files necessary to repair, if it can do

It was apparently successful as that reported


> The restore operation completed successfully. The component store corruption was
> repaired.


and then the next sfc check reported all was in order.

HOWEVER we do not know now if the repair to the right click which you say you could not do before - was made by that or Malwarebytes- it having found something

Send the results of the Malwarebytes scan please


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org
Scan Date: 9/5/2014
Scan Time: 5:14:47 PM
Logfile: 
Administrator: Yes
Version: 2.00.2.1012
Malware Database: v2014.09.05.09
Rootkit Database: v2014.08.21.01
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled
OS: Windows 8.1
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Sally
Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 387350
Time Elapsed: 10 min, 47 sec
Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled
Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Keys: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Values: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Files: 0
(No malicious items detected)
Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is the results of the malwarebytes run on 5/9
Please send the results of the one run on the 1 Sept
Click history tab on MBAM user interface
then application log and then open the scan log for 1/9 - click copy to clipboard
and paste results to reply please


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

When I click on "view" under the application log, I cannot get anything to open.
Can you please advise what I am doing wrong?


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I just happened to think of something. Malwarebytes and AVG Antivirus have stopped due to my trial periods being over. I originally had Webroot for a year with my new computer. But that ended and I then took Malwarebytes and AVG as trials. Since they stopped, I have been trying to activate Windows Defender, but do not seem to be able to do that. I find a lot of testimonials where other people state they have trouble activating Windows Defender also. 


Needless to say, I am trying to find something that is free. Which evidently Malwarebytes and AVG are not. They use to have a free program. Otherwise, it would appear that buying all the software that a person needs to properly operate the computer is to costly. Just go buy another new computer, get a year of free protection instead. Probably would cost less and definitely would have less computer problems......LOL!!


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyway, I should have said that I probably cannot get the 9/1/14 scan because the protection stopped.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Go Control Panel Programs and features and find on the list any mention of Webroot, AVG, and 
Malwarebytes

If Webroot is there select it and then uninstall
REBOOT the computer
Follow this procedure to run the Webroot clean up tool
http://www.webroot.com/prodCheck/?pc=64150&origrc=1&oc=221&mjv=7&mnv=0&rel=6&bld=38&lang=en&loc=AUS&kc=ppc%60lkik%5E%5Eafhgpewgfa&opi=2&omj=6&omn=1&osl=en&erred

REBOOT
Go back to Control Panel Programs and features
AVG uninstall from there
REBOOT
download the appropriate AVG removal tool and run it
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities

REBOOT

Go back again and uninstall Malwarebytes from Control Panel, Programs and features
REBOOT
Run this tool
https://helpdesk.malwarebytes.org/h...-How-do-I-uninstall-Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware-

reboot.

2. Now try to turn on Windows defender
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/21962-windows-defender-turn-off-windows-8-a.html

you will see that third party anti-virus programs often prevent it being turned on


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I am having a difficult time getting the Windows Defender turned on. I did all the uninstalls you said, but only Webroot would do the extended uninstall. So perhaps that is my problem.
Is there somewhere to make certain that all has been uninstalled even when programs do not show on the control panel?
Are you allowed to recommend a "FREE" protection program?


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I cannot download anything and my printer stopped being connected to my PC. I cannot figure out what is taking place.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Regretfully neither can I
It has reached the stage where unfortunately you will have to seek - hands on help.
Either via a friend if one is available who has some knowledge or as a last resort paid for at your local computer repair business


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I got thinking that maybe all this started when I went from 
Windows 8 to Windows 8.1.


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

Can you tell me how to remove 8.1 from my computer? In my control panel I have many Microsoft Redistributable listings. However, I do not know what they are, so do not want to eliminate them until I do know.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please take my advice and seek hand on help
Otherwise you are at risk of having a computer that possibly will not even boot

The procedure is totally unconnected with


> Microsoft Redistributable listings


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

To get professional help is way to expensive for me. Might as well buy another computer.


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

I called Dell and they want $239.00. They said the problem is probably in the registry or browser.
I had Dell work on the computer in August and these problems started after they did that. At that time I had also installed 8.1. If I were to spend $239.00, I should chuck this computer and buy another. That would be a better choice of spending money.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am very sorry and I wish you the best of luck with it
If the problems started after Dell worked on it in August then you may have been better referring it immediately back to Dell


----------



## wwdovew (Nov 4, 2010)

My warranty ran out the next day after Dell worked on it and they do not care. They want $239.00 to do it again now. It is a money driven world we live in and you have to be as crooked as others are in order to survive!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Something to try ...

On the Start screen (if on the Desktop press the Windows logo key or click on the Start button) type "Refresh" (w/o the quotes. That should give you some options. Try "Refresh your PC without affecting your files." (Of course, you should still have your data files backed up.)

Microsoft article for reference: How to refresh, reset, or restore your PC


----------

